# Star ratings



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Are the star ratings like being at McDonalds? Who is the burger cook?:tongue1:


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

SBP said:


> Are the star ratings like being at McDonalds? Who is the burger cook?:tongue1:


Do you want fries with that?


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

and a beer please


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

SBP said:


> Are the star ratings like being at McDonalds? Who is the burger cook?:tongue1:



Andy capp and me are obviously both head chefs then!! LOL

Jo xxx


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

I will queue quietly then


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

jojo said:


> Andy capp and me are obviously both head chefs then!! LOL
> 
> Jo xxx


Yes boss, as you have 9, i have only 8!

Oh woe is me.....

(Jo, seen the snowman on my fb page?)


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

SBP said:


> I will queue quietly then


Just don't start bloody singing or you're out!

Bloody chavs!


----------



## Dannysigma (Feb 22, 2009)

As a teacher, I used to get my GCSE classes to stand up and recite 'would you like fries with that' and 'would you like to go large' in order to impress upon them what would happen to them if they didn't work hard. Then I worked in Doncaster where McDonalds was seen as an aspirational career choice only open to a lucky few. *sigh*


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Andy Capp said:


> Yes boss, as you have 9, i have only 8!
> 
> Oh woe is me.....
> 
> (Jo, seen the snowman on my fb page?)


yes, altho it wont let me look at it at the mo, either cos fb is on a "go slow" or its too disgusting lol!!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

jojo said:


> yes, altho it wont let me look at it at the mo, either cos fb is on a "go slow" or its too disgusting lol!!!!
> 
> Jo xxx


Should I tag you......

Hee hee!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Andy Capp said:


> Should I tag you......
> 
> Hee hee!


Now theres an offer I cant refuse. However, I am a respectable married woman you know!!!!! lol


Jo xxx


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

jojo said:


> Now theres an offer I cant refuse. However, I am a respectable married woman you know!!!!! lol
> 
> 
> Jo xxx


It's rather funny that no-one else has a clue what we're talking about!


----------

